# I HAVE LEAKY GAS HOW CAN I TRAVEL



## FARES (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi i am fares i have leaky gas sins 10 year my internal mussel is weak . i hop to travail by airplane , do you do something can help .

sorry i speak little English


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Airplanes have powerful air in and out takes maybe no one will notice. Other than that you should fast all day before flight and during flight so you will not have too much air. Also you can get an enema before flight to get feces out and have less gas during the flight .. good luck and in the end who cares if you leak, it's just gas !


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't know much about your profile done so far, but activated charcoal is what I've used. Most health/supplement stores have it: Check the reviews tab at webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-269-activated%20charcoal.aspx?activeingredientid=269


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

When you travel there will be air conditioning throughout the plane. There is also a outlet above your head that you can open or close, I usually keep it open halfway and pointed between me and the person sitting next to me. I find this will generally disperse it so no one will know it is you. With regards to having to get up and go to the toilet you will have to adjust your mental thinking. I think along either of the following: 1) I'm not going to see any of these ppl again so who gives a f*ck if I stink . OR 2) Yeah I stink, tell me something new/who gives. You almost need to be an arrogant c*nt. Pardon my language, this is normal language in my country.

The second one I use a lot at work especially when I have to get up from my desk or walk past a whole lot of ppl to get back to my desk.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

I'll be traveling by plane tomorrow as well. Hopefully I can be mindfull about reading a book or something. Another idea: it would be greate if I could fall asleep for the whole flight.


----------

